# Taking Your Time Vs. Not Taking Your Time...



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I sometimes take ages - OK, let's be honest, all afternoon - taking a picture of one of my watches. So it's kind of annoying when a quick shot turns out better. I was wearing my LLD for the first time in what seems like ages, and while wondering why I ever leave it in the box, I was overtaken by an urge to take a quick photo of it. OK, so it ain't perfect, but I'm pleased with the way it came out. But it does make me wonder why I ever bother taking my time... :angry:


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

That is a cracking photo.

What's the watch & where can I get one?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! There's drool all over my keyboard! :yes:  :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I think it shows what can be done, I wish I had the skills tbh.

I prefer to see pictures like this rather than digitally manipulated images through photoshop. I appreciate the skill required in playing with photoshop and doing it well but I like to see the actual watch. Great picture.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Cracking picture and watch :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Cheers Mike, Gaz, Mark....

Cookdamo - it's a Longines Legend Diver, referred to as an LLD by many. It's a modern and current reissue of their own classic diver from the 60s. The distinctive style thing is the 'compressor' case with its twin crowns. The case style was all the rage then. (I think the clever thing was that the back sealed tighter, the more pressure it was put under. The second crown is for the internal bezel.)


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Great photo :thumbsup: Which leads me onto my new topic...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Cheers Phil... and answered on your other thread


----------

